# Which GSD lines produce red sables?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This pic doesn't show how deep red his coat really is, but does anyone know which GSD lines would produce a red sable like this?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear the answer to this question as well. Pictures rarely show off a red sable's true beauty. We have one named Jaguar at our club (well, his owner doesn't ever bring him anymore, but I did get to see him once) and he is gorgeous, but none of the pics I took of him really captured his coloring well.

I don't think I have them on this computer. If I find them, I'll post them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

olewo carrots. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> olewo carrots. :lol:


I didn't mean that kind of "produce"


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm not sure which lines produce this red sable. 
I do know that if you breed a sable to a rich red and black saddle back your chances are that you MAY produce this red sable in a puppy.
Two sables will produce sables.
A sable bred to a black and tan will produce either.

Here's a link to color and hair lenght. http://www.nwk9.com/type_comparison.htm


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

That looks like a nice site, Jerry, had not seen that before. Great link to GSD types there. Thanks.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that site has some pretty good basic info on it, not just about coat/color.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Max van Tiekerhook




















Lasko vom Annenhof




















Tiger vom Kirchberghof


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I know, not a sable, but still nice.

Dragon z Eurosportu


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Daryl, they all look nice, but that last dog looked really nice to my eye.

Mike, what if you mated cujo and lyka?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

A contact of mine has a super nice DDR male that he calls a red sable.He looks like a black sable to me.I mean hes really dark!He imported the dog from Germany and the lines are not what most people in the states would recognize.Ill try to find the ped.

I bred a fairly light Blk/Tn once to a dark sable female.Half the litter was blk/tn with good pigment and half the litter was sable.One pup was a really nice dark sable.Does that say anything about the Blk/tn male's genes?Or was the sable gene from the female just that dominant?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Really nice, folks, thanks for posting.


----------

